# French Autoroutes ? Beware automatic P?ages if c.3m high



## ruthiebabe

*French Autoroutes - Beware automatic Péages if c.3m high*

As we all know most Motorhomes or 'Camping-Cars' are charged as class 2 on French autoroutes, and Class 3 if over 3.5 tonnes and/or over 3 metres high, though in practice most of us who are borderline on either count report being charged Class 2 at the booths. Our own recent experience, being a just a fraction over 3 metres high, is that automatic péages now have height sensors and charge at Class 3. As we do actually exceed 3 metres we have no redress but I was interested to read ina French Motorhome magazine recently of those who are just under (in this case 2.99metres) also being charged as Class 3. 
My points are as follows:

1.	Beware of automatic péages if you are borderline. Choose a manned booth and try to avoid short hops or ultra-quiet exit points where the only booths may be automatic. Apparently to contest the charging you have to write to the autoroute company with a copy of your receipt and a copy of logbook or official document proving your height ( manufacturers brochures not accepted). 
2.	What is almost more interesting is that we have recently observed height sensors at some manned booths and witnessed the operator glancing at it at then manually overriding it to charge us as Class 2. Whether this is a policy of tolerance or the individual operator's choice I have no idea.

Either way, you know where to head for if there is likely to be any margin in your favour. Class 3 charges can actually double your toll, such as on the Millau bridge section of the (otherwise free) A75. I have no idea whether the booths on that section are automatic as we didn't risk it, choosing instead to enjoy a visit to the vantage point underneath!


----------



## 100127

We have just come back from France and only got caught once for the over 3 mtrs and, as you said on the automatic barriers. Ours is under 3 mtrs, but with the Camos dome it takes us to 3.2mtrs. Ho hum.


----------



## ruthiebabe

I obtained a leaflet from the Peage company which is quite clear that it is the total height including any add-ons


----------



## 100127

If I let down the tyres just before the peage I might get under 3 mtrs. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

Similar experience near (but not on) the Pont De Normandie outside Le Havre, automatic sensor picked us up at over 3m (by about 5mm!!) pressed the "help" button, nice lady came across from the manned booth opened up the box, pressed a button and the display changed to show Class 2 costs, RESULT.

I try very hard to avoid Peage's !!


----------



## ruthiebabe

Oh that's good news and worth a try, as I've heard people say they have tried that with no result. It doesn't help us as we are actually just over but might help if you are actually under 3metres or think you can persuade them you are! And of course it doesn't alter the fact that if the exit is fully automatic you have no-one to call.


----------



## Mrplodd

I think most of the automatci booths have a help button to connect to someone remotely "Just keep saying "Camping Car! class deux" should do the trick for you!!

I think its the spike on the status aerial that puts us over 3m, really must take it off sometime. :roll:


----------



## kaacee

No problem.....avoid all toll roads... simples   


Keith


----------



## wakk44

Similar experience to us see >>>Here<<<

We try and avoid the toll routes where possible now.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Thanks. Interested to hear if anyone has used the call button very recently? Is this still a reliable solution or are they tightening up?

Either way, there are more and more automatic booths so we need to be aware and prepared.

It's obviously an option to avoid toll rolls but sometimes you just need to get somewhere fast and not spend a week crossing a country!!

We avoided them a lot this trip, it can often be a be a pleasure and part of the tour but equally sometimes it can be exhausting and feel like a waste of a holiday.


----------



## teemyob

*Peage*

This is something I have mentioned many times on MHF.

I always take issue if we get charged 3, once even class 4.

Recently we drove down to Annecy and back. Every auto booth charged is class III. We press the button and say...

"bonjour, nous avons un camping-car il est de classe deux s'il vous plaît"

Always, the operators have reduced the class from 3 to 2. The most expensive being down to €45 from €90.

However, one typical French Operator (Manual Booth) insisted we were 3 and not 2. I could have turned the engine off and insisted. But that would have caused a bigger que and we were in a hurry.

The more that complain and insist on a "Class Touristique" the better.

TM


----------



## gaspode

Our last 'van was almost exactly 3m high so we've experienced this problem many times. At manned booths we were never charged more than class2 but have needed to argue the toss vis the intercom many times on unmanned booths. Only once have we failed to win the argument but of course that occasion had to be for a very long trip and cost us dearly. If you have the nerve to remain blocking the lane whilst using the intercom, this can instill a sense of urgency in the operator but you will have to suffer a lot of indignant Frenchmen sounding their horns in the queue behind you. :evil: 

Our new 'van is well under the 3m mark so hopefully no more arguments, maybe just as well because during the 4 week trip we have just completed we noticed a huge increase in the number of automatic booths compared with last year.

We did however get involved in one incident where the auto booth machine refused to read our ticket. After some "discussion" via the intercom with an operator whos English was poor we ended up being charged more than €27 for a journey that should have cost less than €5. I of course refused to move through the barrier and incurred the usual queue of indignant French motorists. :roll: 
After further "discussion" we were asked to move to the parking lot and await the arrival of an official. After a few minutes I also visited the adjacent Gendarmarie who were very helpful, contacted the autoroute company and told them to attend the scene immediately - which they did.

The representative admitted that a mistake had been made by the intercom operator who had charged us for joining at the wrong junction but the really annoying thing is that he wouldn't (or couldn't) credit the bank card we had used to pay. We had to supply our name and address for a refund. So today a letter arrives asking for our bank details so they can refund €22, which, if we supply bank details will probably cost us more for processing a Euro transaction than the amount refunded. I can see an interesting debate ensuing when I demand they credit the payment to the card we used to pay in the first place. :wink: 

Another gripe?
Why on earth must the ticket always emerge from the top slot? They seem to assume that all M/Hs have widows at the height of HGV cabs. :twisted: 

French autoroutes - they're a menace, stay off them whenever possible. :roll:


----------



## MrsW

Have sent you a pm Gaspode.


----------



## ruthiebabe

very interesting. I speak reasonable french yet it hadn't occurred to me to quibble as we are technically on the wrong side of the fence (just) but what is emerging both from our own recent experience and from these posts is that there is generally a tolerance factor and a goodwill to err on the side of the Camping Car as a 'class' regardless of a few cm either side. 

1. avoid out of choice
2. if using, avoid auto booths or if you can't, press the button and QUIBBLE
3. remember that a manual operator is able to overide, so question their decison


----------



## veevee

I know this wont please many, but if autoroutes are such a pain why use them?

Most people who are complaining in this thread are over 3m and know it. They also know that they are trying to con the toll operators and the autoroute company regarding their 3m limit.

Plenty of noise these days about the morality of bankers... where does that put people who try to cheat the autoroute companies?

If you have the time France has fabulous roads, be they autoroute, N or D. But if you are in the hurry and have to use the autoroutes, you know in advance they are expensive before you enter them, so isn't it just better to use and pay or don't use at all?

Last, if Poles, Lithuanians, Germans or dare I say French people were openly boasting about a scam to defraud they are using in the UK, maybe one or two on this forum may just get a little upset about it?

Sorry if this is a bit close to being personal, but come on people.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Veevee

With respect this is unnecessary.

My original post specifically focused on a warning to people who may be UNDER 3 metres and still charged the higher rate if using automatic booths. 

I personally have not tried to reduce the charge choosing instead to avoid automatic booths, however I willingly admit if a human operator offers me a class 2 charge rather than a class 3 (that doubles the cost because of a few centimetres) then I will accept their interpretation. Are you saying that I shouldn't, or indeed that you wouldn't if it were you?

Those who have posted that have successfully challenged it have 'requested' a lower fee and been granted it, clearly within a tolerance amongst staff of the ruling being a little arbitary and harsh on what is essentially tourist/personal use class as opposed to lorries/commercial use class. How is it fraud if they have negotiated it? It's not as if they have bought a ticket to Camden the travelled to Scotland on it. 

As far as a debate about whether to use the autoroutes or not use then if I may say so that is not the topic of the thread. Sometimes you want or have to use them and the topic is about the tolerant interpretation of the charges by human operators versus the automatic booths.


----------



## Drew

Ruthiebabe,

I don't think Veevee's post was personal, he/she was merely pointing out that if your vehicle is over the 3m limit you are expected to pay the going rate.

If the length of your vehicle is extended by a cycle rack or back box, the ferry companies charge you for the extra, and likewise if you fit a satellite dome you are increasing the height of your vehicle.

In both cases there is no argument, as the saying goes, "Pay up and shut up". No offence meant, just a saying. 

If on the other hand the sensors are faulty, they obviously require recalibrating, how you go about complaining is another story??

Drew


----------



## teemyob

*SCammers*

:lol:

It has nothing to do with scamming. And how you can compare the likes of wanting to pay "Class Touristique" to rigging interbank lending rates :lol: .

Traditionally, Autoroutes and its operators charged all motorhomes as class II. That is all I want and as I said it used to be called "Class Touristique".

If the French want to keep their tourism industry going, is it not fair that they should be a little more accommodating ? (yes I realise we are talking about the French here!).

To be fair, France is traversed by a huge amount of traffic, both commercial, domestic and tourist. So very sensible to have tolls. But they need to look at what they are charging tourists and continue to encourage it. If they don't, we shall just go elsewhere.

We have only had two major disputes over the class 3 - 2. Most operators will reduce it to 2.

I would love to take the time to drive off the autoroutes, but do not have the time and not all of France can be crossed by BIS routes.

I will say that if it gets to €300 in tolls to go to St. Tropez. May as well forget camping and go to Spain and hire a Villa.

TM


----------



## veevee

ruthiebaby, as you and most others I will accept the undercharge if it happens through goodwill from toll operators, or, that they haven't a system in place to weigh vehicles as they approach the toll booth. 

Our MH is over 3.5 tonnes but is 2.85m high, so at almost every booth we pass as class 2 and not class 3 due to weight, I'm not complaining.
But this year we were once charged class 3 as I guess the operator recoginised we would be over 3.5 tonnes, I didn't argue it as he was correct.

Hope this explains that I am as human as the next person but prepared to cough up if asked to pay.

We previously had a larger MH with a GVW of 5.6 tonnes but 2.82m high, we were always charged class 3 so we avoided autoroutes in the main, our choice.

That is the point surely. If you are 3.0m or taller you pay class 3, and the fact that they have the ability to measure height means that unless the height measuring equipment is faulty you don't have too many grounds for argument. But you know that before you enter the autoroute system so choose what you want to do before you travel.

The height regulation states that class 2 is less than 3.0m, so I guess at 2.99m you hope that your tyres haven't grown through heat or a long time running as you approach a booth, it is so close to class 3 which is 3.0m or taller.

Maybe if the toll charges are critical to some, it's best to physically measure their MH height including any of the bolt-on bits that people add when the MH is empty, then at least once loaded you will know it's less than what you have measured.

Had no intention of hi-jacking your thread, very sorry if the discussion subject became too broad.


Hello teemyob

I think that big business the world over have disgarded tradition for profit or just staying in business nowadays, and as explained above I don't feel any more moral than the next. 

But if I look at a menu in a restaurant I don't ry to get 20% off after having eaten a meal, so if a vehicle is 3.0m or over and the owner knows that then surely you must expect to pay the going rate? or not use autoroutes.

We also travel all over France for business, we use a Ducato van. At almost all times we use autoroutes where we can as it's efficient, but it does hurt to pay such high toll charges on 2000 km per month. There again it's our choice to do so as it's the best option available to us.

So sorry to disagree with you, but if anybody enters a toll motorway knowing that their vehicle is a class 3 but want to try to get it adjusted to class 2 then yes I think it is a scam.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Fair answer and thanks. 

Essentially no-one is defrauding anyone just either 

a) quibbling if they believe they have been mischarged (ie they are under 3m) 

or

b) negotiating. I think we'd all accept your point that if you are trying that and you are over 3m that it isn't 100% truthful. 

In that case (b) one could argue that it's wrong, hwoever one of the points I made was that many of the operators appear to be deliberately over riding the sensors that have told them the vehicle is over 3m (happened to us last week and I didn't say anything at all just watched her). From this I am wondering if there is a policy (or just a tendancy towards) tolerance for borderline vehicles.

I doubt it would have been over ridden if we'd approached with a huge tag axle at 3.5 m heigh ir something.


Personally we will continue to avoid autoroutes if time and iof we use them avoid automatic booths and see how it goes...but if the tolerance remains then we are more likely to use autoroutes and more likely to spend a month in France as we have just have, spending money there and generally being part of their tourist trade


----------



## prog54

I know this not French but on a recent trip through Belgium we mistakenly arrived at the Brussels ring road toll to find only 2 picture categories, cars @ 6 euro and lorries @ 19 Euro, needless to say arguing the toss did not work and we payed the higher price only to find that the road we wanted was 300 mts up the road and turned off.

An expensive mistake which will make me keep the sat nav on next time and tuned to non toll roads in stead of the old map.


----------



## veevee

ruthiebabe said:


> Fair answer and thanks.
> 
> Essentially no-one is defrauding anyone just either
> 
> a) quibbling if they believe they have been mischarged (ie they are under 3m)
> 
> or
> 
> b) negotiating. I think we'd all accept your point that if you are trying that and you are over 3m that it isn't 100% truthful.
> 
> In that case (b) one could argue that it's wrong, hwoever one of the points I made was that many of the operators appear to be deliberately over riding the sensors that have told them the vehicle is over 3m (happened to us last week and I didn't say anything at all just watched her). From this I am wondering if there is a policy (or just a tendancy towards) tolerance for borderline vehicles.
> 
> I doubt it would have been over ridden if we'd approached with a huge tag axle at 3.5 m heigh ir something.
> 
> Personally we will continue to avoid autoroutes if time and iof we use them avoid automatic booths and see how it goes...but if the tolerance remains then we are more likely to use autoroutes and more likely to spend a month in France as we have just have, spending money there and generally being part of their tourist trade


These are good points ruthiebabie and we all do what we think we should, so I guess in simple terms I'm down to -

If you are technically class 3 but get charged class 2 then good luck to you.

If you are technically class 3 and pay up if asked, you aren't surprised.

If you are technically class 3 but argue the toss to be charged class 2 then make up your own mind as to whether that is right or wrong.


----------



## veevee

prog54 said:


> I know this not French but on a recent trip through Belgium we mistakenly arrived at the Brussels ring road toll to find only 2 picture categories, cars @ 6 euro and lorries @ 19 Euro, needless to say arguing the toss did not work and we payed the higher price only to find that the road we wanted was 300 mts up the road and turned off.
> 
> An expensive mistake which will make me keep the sat nav on next time and tuned to non toll roads in stead of the old map.


Ouch!


----------



## blondel

At 2.9 with the sat dome we watched carefully this year but were never charged more than class 2 - accurate or lucky?


----------



## ruthiebabe

probably accurate


----------



## Rapide561

*Toll*

I just avoid the tolls come hell or high water now as we get stung as a class 4.

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Tolls*



veevee said:


> ruthiebaby, as you and most others I will accept the undercharge if it happens through goodwill from toll operators, or, that they haven't a system in place to weigh vehicles as they approach the toll booth.
> 
> Our MH is over 3.5 tonnes but is 2.85m high, so at almost every booth we pass as class 2 and not class 3 due to weight, I'm not complaining.
> But this year we were once charged class 3 as I guess the operator recoginised we would be over 3.5 tonnes, I didn't argue it as he was correct.
> 
> Hope this explains that I am as human as the next person but prepared to cough up if asked to pay.
> 
> We previously had a larger MH with a GVW of 5.6 tonnes but 2.82m high, we were always charged class 3 so we avoided autoroutes in the main, our choice.
> 
> That is the point surely. If you are 3.0m or taller you pay class 3, and the fact that they have the ability to measure height means that unless the height measuring equipment is faulty you don't have too many grounds for argument. But you know that before you enter the autoroute system so choose what you want to do before you travel.
> 
> The height regulation states that class 2 is less than 3.0m, so I guess at 2.99m you hope that your tyres haven't grown through heat or a long time running as you approach a booth, it is so close to class 3 which is 3.0m or taller.
> 
> Maybe if the toll charges are critical to some, it's best to physically measure their MH height including any of the bolt-on bits that people add when the MH is empty, then at least once loaded you will know it's less than what you have measured.
> 
> Had no intention of hi-jacking your thread, very sorry if the discussion subject became too broad.
> 
> Hello teemyob
> 
> I think that big business the world over have disgarded tradition for profit or just staying in business nowadays, and as explained above I don't feel any more moral than the next.
> 
> But if I look at a menu in a restaurant I don't ry to get 20% off after having eaten a meal, so if a vehicle is 3.0m or over and the owner knows that then surely you must expect to pay the going rate? or not use autoroutes.
> 
> We also travel all over France for business, we use a Ducato van. At almost all times we use autoroutes where we can as it's efficient, but it does hurt to pay such high toll charges on 2000 km per month. There again it's our choice to do so as it's the best option available to us.
> 
> So sorry to disagree with you, but if anybody enters a toll motorway knowing that their vehicle is a class 3 but want to try to get it adjusted to class 2 then yes I think it is a scam.


As I said, motorhomes were always charged as Class II tourist rate. Same as they still do in Spain. Now Autoroutes seem to be charging motorhomes as commercial freight.

If that is the case. We don't have the time to use non toll routes. If it then becomes the case that it becomes too expensive to drive to Southern France. The option for me would be to take a car to Spain via Brittany Ferries and hire a Villa. It is already cheaper than taking a motorhome and camping.

And that is with a Private pool, sea views and nobody walking or parking on your pitch.

TM


----------



## scottie58

*height*

ruthiebabie - we have just bought an i47 - height stated at 2.99m which i factored in when deciding to buy it thinking we would be class 2.

We use a sanef transponder which worked well on our old hymer

How are you getting measured above 3m? sat dome? we have a telesat , fold flat dish.

Might have to review our holiday routes thro' france, or let the tyres down!


----------



## ruthiebabe

Our I47 is on an Iveco (2006) and measures at 3.03 metres high. 

Maybe yours is on a Fiat?

We too have a fold flat sat dish which adds a few more cm, though the total height of the dish folded flat is partly offset by the fact that it sits slightly below roof lights, side rails etc which are included in the total height as per original measurement. 

With your telesat dish I would expect that you will come in a bit over 3m?

I suspect that this may be a bit of an issue for may 'vans that were purchased as under 3m, so far as these peage sensors are concerned.

Hence if there is a bit of tolerance from operators of manned booths, or if one presses the call button at an automatic one, then it is going to be most welcome! And will keep more of us using the autoroutes and indeed going to France :?


----------



## veevee

Does anyone know whether manufacturers heights are taken in 'just out of the factory' state or with an assumed 'normal' travelling mode state?

On most chassis I have worked around the difference in travelling height can be 50 - 100mm or more from empty to loaded, so measuring accurately when loaded maybe gives you confidence when approaching a toll.

It's easily done by taking a straight edge from the highest point of the MH and out over the side with a spirit level on top of the straight edge. A second and third person measure the height to the ground but remember to place the number of people who usually travel in/on the MH.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We got stung on the automatic toll when we travelled the length of Portugal from Beja to the North of Portugal, it cost us nearly a hundred euros which was obviously Class 3..

trouble is you can't argue with a toll booth barrier it just wants your card :roll: and yes we are under 3 meters..

And how come when the Foreign drivers come over here they can go anywhere they please on our roads, and do not pay a cent towards them unlike us paying our road tax.. 

hmm ray.


----------



## cheshiregordon

*Re: Peage*



teemyob said:


> This is something I have mentioned many times on MHF.
> 
> I always take issue if we get charged 3, once even class 4.
> 
> Recently we drove down to Annecy and back. Every auto booth charged is class III. We press the button and say...
> 
> "bonjour, nous avons un camping-car il est de classe deux s'il vous plaît"
> 
> Always, the operators have reduced the class from 3 to 2. The most expensive being down to €45 from €90.
> 
> However, one typical French Operator (Manual Booth) insisted we were 3 and not 2. I could have turned the engine off and insisted. But that would have caused a bigger que and we were in a hurry.
> 
> The more that complain and insist on a "Class Touristique" the better.
> 
> TM


We are heading off thro france soon and with a van of almost 3m in height was interested to read the various postings on this issue.
One point springs to mind that perhaps you might be able to answer.
How do you know which classification you are being charged at the peage before you pay? is there a display etc or do you know the correct charge for your route?
Cheers


----------



## tattytony

*Re: Peage*



cheshiregordon said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I have mentioned many times on MHF.
> 
> I always take issue if we get charged 3, once even class 4.
> 
> Recently we drove down to Annecy and back. Every auto booth charged is class III. We press the button and say...
> 
> "bonjour, nous avons un camping-car il est de classe deux s'il vous plaît"
> 
> Always, the operators have reduced the class from 3 to 2. The most expensive being down to €45 from €90.
> 
> However, one typical French Operator (Manual Booth) insisted we were 3 and not 2. I could have turned the engine off and insisted. But that would have caused a bigger que and we were in a hurry.
> 
> The more that complain and insist on a "Class Touristique" the better.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading off thro france soon and with a van of almost 3m in height was interested to read the various postings on this issue.
> One point springs to mind that perhaps you might be able to answer.
> How do you know which classification you are being charged at the peage before you pay? is there a display etc or do you know the correct charge for your route?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

When you get to the barrier it shows the class and price on the display 

We have always, after our first trip, now used the call button if we are charged over class 2 which is nearly every time now  and just said "Bonjour classe deux s'il vous plaît" or "Bonjour catégorie des deux s'il vous plaît" and they always change it the dutch were different :lol:


----------



## veevee

*Re: Peage*



cheshiregordon said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I have mentioned many times on MHF.
> 
> I always take issue if we get charged 3, once even class 4.
> 
> Recently we drove down to Annecy and back. Every auto booth charged is class III. We press the button and say...
> 
> "bonjour, nous avons un camping-car il est de classe deux s'il vous plaît"
> 
> Always, the operators have reduced the class from 3 to 2. The most expensive being down to €45 from €90.
> 
> However, one typical French Operator (Manual Booth) insisted we were 3 and not 2. I could have turned the engine off and insisted. But that would have caused a bigger que and we were in a hurry.
> 
> The more that complain and insist on a "Class Touristique" the better.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading off thro france soon and with a van of almost 3m in height was interested to read the various postings on this issue.
> One point springs to mind that perhaps you might be able to answer.
> How do you know which classification you are being charged at the peage before you pay? is there a display etc or do you know the correct charge for your route?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

The problem some people have is if the MH is close to the 3m height limit (say 2.99m) then there may be some error in the height measuring equipment, in which case use the phrases above and in most instances you will be charged class 2.

Of course if you are just over 2.99m you have to take your chances with asking for class 2 but can't really complain if you are a class 3 vehicle.

Just a note, if you are 3m exactly you are technically class 3, as the wording is class 2 is less than 3.00 m. So 2999mm would just make you class 2.


----------



## GRUMPYOB

WOW, what a can of worms I seem to have opened when I posted my original post. I thought we were all motorhomers with a similar interest who looked out for each other. How wrong I was! One link posted was usefull though, it showed the categories and the vehicle weights and heights. My Kontiki is actually 3.05m high, thus the autobooth showing class 3. The operator cannot tell the height difference. However, some French motorhome manufacturers routinely weight playte their motorromes at 3.5t just to comply with the regs when there is no possible way that they could actually achieve that weight once laden. Some would be questionnable unladen but hey, that's the French for you. They look after themselves in whatever they do, port blockades etc.
A friend just did Camping Des Mures to Calais in 2 days without using any toll roads. It involved lng days but it's doable so I'll just look at that option in the future. Until the wife can reduce her hours we have to get there and back as fast as possible to maximise our holiday.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Peage*



cheshiregordon said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I have mentioned many times on MHF.
> 
> I always take issue if we get charged 3, once even class 4.
> 
> Recently we drove down to Annecy and back. Every auto booth charged is class III. We press the button and say...
> 
> "bonjour, nous avons un camping-car il est de classe deux s'il vous plaît"
> 
> Always, the operators have reduced the class from 3 to 2. The most expensive being down to €45 from €90.
> 
> However, one typical French Operator (Manual Booth) insisted we were 3 and not 2. I could have turned the engine off and insisted. But that would have caused a bigger que and we were in a hurry.
> 
> The more that complain and insist on a "Class Touristique" the better.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading off thro france soon and with a van of almost 3m in height was interested to read the various postings on this issue.
> One point springs to mind that perhaps you might be able to answer.
> How do you know which classification you are being charged at the peage before you pay? is there a display etc or do you know the correct charge for your route?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

The class will alway flash up.

If it is manned, look at the display Usually below the operator, who will usually charge you class II.

If it is an Auto toll, it will show on the matrix.

But there is always the exception that will argue with you.

My Argument is always if all the others charge II (keep you receipts handy on a clip). Where ar they charging III or in some cases Class IV. My mate who was co-piloting would not argue and he paid the class IV on his Card.

TM


----------



## ruthiebabe

> keep you receipts handy on a clip


handy tip that one


----------



## 100127

WE came back from France two weeks ago as my wife happened to acquire Bronchitis. We used the toll roads and all manned ones charged us class 2, the unmanned charges us class 3 ( the dome on the roof takes us to 3.2mtrs. On those occasions we pressed the talk button and said "Bonjour, nous avons un camping car ". 3 times out of 3 they changed it to class 2. Job done.


----------

